# Got into buying but Saw this wonderful website and wanting to Rescind



## momwantsavacation (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I found this wonderful website and although the presentation and what we bought was an extra expense, we were willing to make it because we really needed a quality place to stay esp. now that we have a family. 

But now I am figuring out that it seems that we may have overpaid and wanted to rescind it before our contract kicks in. But I could not, for the world of me find where the instructions for the Right to Rescission is in my thick Welk resort Escondido binder! Pls help! Is it in the contract or the thick State of California documents (I guess it's a copy of the TS laws?) they gave me? I got the TS on Sunday, so does that mean, I have until Friday to send it?

I was really having second thoughts and your forum helped me out a bit. I have been referencing your site and other ones and pretty much everyone's info has been at par.  After the rescinding my TS, I am thinking of following this group and see if I can finally get a good deal for a TS and not put under debt. 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 19, 2015)

Good .. USPS certified mailing date ... by the date in the contract to the address in the paperwork to resend.

And every 4 hours ... post another thread/comment to keep this up as fresh until someone KNOWs the answer to your questions. Welk would not be the ONLY developer who has a secret pocket in the BIG STACK of paper they gave to you ... hoping you not find it, till TOO LATE.

Good luck! 

Welcome to TUG!


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 19, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Good .. USPS certified mailing date ... by the date in the contract to the address in the paperwork to resend.
> 
> And every 4 hours ... post another thread/comment to keep this up as fresh until someone KNOWs the answer to your questions. Welk would not be the ONLY developer who has a secret pocket in the BIG STACK of paper they gave to you ... hoping you not find it, till TOO LATE.
> 
> ...


Thanks Linda for replying so quickly! I really need help and this forum seems to be kept fresh and updated. 

It sounded awesome at first and I even computed that it would fit our budget. But then I started seeing the resale market, which I know that some of them are scams but people have bought REAL and AFFORDABLE TS in the resale market, This shocked me like crazy! I don't want to throw money away just because I want to give my family a good vacation. I want it to be fair to my wallet as well (and sanity). 

I am going home soon and will review all the paperwork again. Do you think it is exactly in the purchase contract? I may have to re-read the whole thing. The only thing that bothers me is I remember that it says that if I ever cancel, I have to give up my deposit. Is this legal? Through my research CA law stated that I can get a full refund, right?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 19, 2015)

*DO IT NOW ... not at home ... might be too late!!!!*

DO NOT WAIT to GO HOME....

The sales staff gets you the first day or two on vacation ... KNOWING most people will NOT LOOK at paperwork immediately ... and when they do ... it is WAY BEYOND the date to cancel.

Some states ONLY have 5 days (counting weekends) to rescind ... 

If you have $25000 as to the cost of this contract plus interest ... if that pile of $20 bills was on FIRE ... how fast would you be covering the flames with a blanket or water?

Sales departments count on YOUR vacation mode .... READ and find the paper work .. most states require it to be in BIG LETTER print near the signature pages.

But one resort hides it in a hidden compartment in the binder ... because, they provided it to YOU in the paperwork you were given ...

And don't talk (call or in person) the sales staff ... they are SO NICE as they are getting a commission check ... no sale, no paycheck .. just like all real estate agents. And TS sales people don't have references ... just every week a NEW SET OF MARKS to be conned. 

REALLY!


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 19, 2015)

I was still at work but now home. I can't afford a long vacation which is why the TS was so tempting. Lol.

I will look for it right now. I will follow your advice and look in the nook and cranny of the binder.

Is it really possible to own an affordable TS? I am so saddened by this... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2015)

If you can find your contract number that would help. It MUST be In that big pile of papers you signed and initialed. The address and instructions MUST be there as well. You will want to send a simple 'I wish to exercise my right of rescission' letter to the business office, which will likely be different than the sales office where you signed the contat.

Make sure the dates are accurate, that ALL persons who signed the contract- (You and Husband), and include a copy of the signature page of the contract.

Send it certified w/returned receipt.

Good Luck, and Welcome to TUG!

Oh, and yes, I paid a buck for one of my timeshares and $1.25 for another.

Jim


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 19, 2015)

I FOUND IT! YES! But it talks about liquidated damages and that they will keep 10% of the cost because they said that they have 'pulled out the points already' does this count if I am exercising my right to rescission? Can they take that money from me?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> I FOUND IT! YES! But it talks about liquidated damages and that they will keep 10% of the cost because they said that they have 'pulled out the points already' does this count if I am exercising my right to rescission? Can they take that money from me?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



The definition of "Rescission" is to set things back as they were before the sale. You will get EVERYTHING back. It's your right and cannot be refused. Now write your letter, make your copies and get to the post office tomorrow. You will sleep better. 

By the way, there is a good chance someone (the sales weasel) will call to try to change your mind. No good can come from talking to anyone from there. Just don't answer unknown numbers.

It can take up to 45 days for the refund, and there is no requirement for them to keep you informed, but the law is on your side and they MUST process your rescission.

Jim


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 19, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> If you can find your contract number that would help. It MUST be In that big pile of papers you signed and initialed. The address and instructions MUST be there as well. You will want to send a simple 'I wish to exercise my right of rescission' letter to the business office, which will likely be different than the sales office where you signed the contat.
> 
> Make sure the dates are accurate, that ALL persons who signed the contract- (You and Husband), and include a copy of the signature page of the contract.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the tip! I followed what you said and I saw it at the very end, the last paragraph. It says I can also do it by fax. But I will follow everyone's advice and send a certified mail as well.  

Do I just say this:

To whom it may concern:

We exercise our Right of Rescission as of August 20, 2015 for Welk Resort in Escondido. Attached is the signature page as further proof. 

Signed,

Husband
Wife

Does this sound good? 

Wow! Thanks Passepartout! So it is doable for TS to be affordable! Well at least my dreams of having a TS is not entirely crushed. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2015)

It isn't elegant, but will get the job done just fine. Don't send the original signature page, send a copy.

You're welcome. Buy me a beer if you see me at a TS someplace. I'll be the one wearing the "Save Thousands, Buy timeshares Resale!" T-Shirt.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2015)

You might also add to your letter, "Promotional Materials to be returned under separate cover" Then send their junk back to the resort by pack mule, or slow boat, or parcel post. Some cheap way. Some resorts bill rescinding buyers for their crap, even though they'll just throw it away.


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 19, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> It isn't elegant, but will get the job done just fine. Don't send the original signature page, send a copy.
> 
> You're welcome. Buy me a beer if you see me at a TS someplace. I'll be the one wearing the "Save Thousands, Buy timeshares Resale!" T-Shirt.
> 
> Jim



Just to clarify, Is this the same as the right of rescission since it didn't have a title: 

"You may cancel this contract without any penalty or obligation within seven calendar days of receipt of the public report or after the date you sign the contract, whichever date is later... Your notice of cancellation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to Welk Resort Group, 8860 Lawrence Welk Dr., Escondido, CA 92026 Attn: Preview Center..."

For sure, Jim! I owe you and Linda a case!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> Just to clarify, Is this the same as the right of rescission since it didn't have a title:
> 
> "You may cancel this contract without any penalty or obligation within seven calendar days of receipt of the public report or after the date you sign the contract, whichever date is later... Your notice of cancellation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to Welk Resort Group, 8860 Lawrence Welk Dr., Escondido, CA 92026 Attn: Preview Center..."
> 
> For sure, Jim! I owe you and Linda a case!



That is correct.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 19, 2015)

Welcome to TUG. Now you can get advice and guidance and find the timeshare that fits your needs perfectly.

TUG is the place to get advice, reviews and the knowledge needed to purchase and use your vacation.  Many here have purchased from developers, but most (I think) are resale buyers or have both.  With many TS systems, the differences between buying from the developer and buying resale are effectively slim to none.

After  you rescind, don't give up or forget how important vacation time is.  If it sounded like a deal at $xx,xxx, imagine what a great thing it is at $X,XXX.  

Welcome and consider joining TUG as a member.  The best $15 you'll ever spend.


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 19, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Welcome to TUG. Now you can get advice and guidance and find the timeshare that fits your needs perfectly.
> 
> TUG is the place to get advice, reviews and the knowledge needed to purchase and use your vacation.  Many here have purchased from developers, but most (I think) are resale buyers or have both.  With many TS systems, the differences between buying from the developer and buying resale are effectively slim to none.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome, Rob. I have indeed learned a lot these last 2 days that I have been reading this forum. This is also why I decided to rescind because of what I have been seeing on how much TS is really worth. Granted mine was in So Cal (that's what they said at least), but I thought it was pretty steep as well but it sounded doable bec. of the monthly payment option. I swallowed hard once I did see the total cost and started searching and comparing TS resale. 

I will indeed keep dreaming about that vacation once I educate myself a bit more. In short, I have an obligation to be in Hawaii in two years which is why I got suckered into this TS. 

I really appreciate everyone for taking time to help a mom and family in need!


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Rob. I have indeed learned a lot these last 2 days that I have been reading this forum. This is also why I decided to rescind because of what I have been seeing on how much TS is really worth. Granted mine was in So Cal (that's what they said at least), but I thought it was pretty steep as well but it sounded doable bec. of the monthly payment option. I swallowed hard once I did see the total cost and started searching and comparing TS resale.
> 
> I will indeed keep dreaming about that vacation once I educate myself a bit more. In short, I have an obligation to be in Hawaii in two years which is why I got suckered into this TS.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone for taking time to help a mom and family in need!



And if you don't mind posting the contract amount, TUG's owner keeps a tally of the total money victims have saved finding his site in time to rescind.

Also know that there are a LOT of options besides Welk.  Welk is very limited in the number of resorts within its system.  Spend lots of time here learning about the different systems and what locations they have, and how to use them, then find a resale that fits your need.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> I will indeed keep dreaming about that vacation once I educate myself a bit more. In short, I have an obligation to be in Hawaii in two years which is why I got suckered into this TS.



OK, Now WHOA. Slow down. You have some reading and studying to do. There is no hurry. No need to rush out and go shopping willy-nilly for a resale that might not be right for you.
Go here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208742 Click Quote at the bottom of it and answer the questions. They will help us help you channel what might be right for you. Or maybe not. For someone on a tight budget, maybe NOT owning a TS id the right answer. Today, it's very easy to rent from other owners, and often for less than those owners are paying in maintenance fees. AND with no buy in cost, AND no ongoing expense yourself.

You mention a Hawaii commitment. I don't know what the Welk salesweasel told you, but I don't think they have a resort there, and honestly Hawaii is not the easiest trade with the run-of-the-mill mainland timeshare. We have a saying here in TUG, that if you want to go to a specific place, own there. But Hawaii is not always the best place to own It's 'spensive. High MFs, High insurance. High taxes, High car rental rates, and airfare you can't escape no matter what. Nobody drives to get there.

So mail your rescission letter and junk, then fill out the questionnaire, and we'll talk.

Jim


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 20, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> OK, Now WHOA. Slow down. You have some reading and studying to do. There is no hurry. No need to rush out and go shopping willy-nilly for a resale that might not be right for you.
> Go here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208742 Click Quote at the bottom of it and answer the questions. They will help us help you channel what might be right for you. Or maybe not. For someone on a tight budget, maybe NOT owning a TS id the right answer. Today, it's very easy to rent from other owners, and often for less than those owners are paying in maintenance fees. AND with no buy in cost, AND no ongoing expense yourself.
> 
> You mention a Hawaii commitment. I don't know what the Welk salesweasel told you, but I don't think they have a resort there, and honestly Hawaii is not the easiest trade with the run-of-the-mill mainland timeshare. We have a saying here in TUG, that if you want to go to a specific place, own there. But Hawaii is not always the best place to own It's 'spensive. High MFs, High insurance. High taxes, High car rental rates, and airfare you can't escape no matter what. Nobody drives to get there.
> ...



I didn't mean to scare you Jim! I have no plan of buying right away. For sure I will stick around and learn. I did crash and (almost) burned the first time I tried TS.  

I have told my husband about this forum and what I have learned so far. I said that I will research and figure out what's the best for us right now and to figure out how to get our vacations (and maybe when we are ready, own a TS) at a relatively lower price. He looked so lost when I told him about the situation and that it looked like I was depriving him of all the vacations during his lifetime. 

The letter will be faxed and sent out tom for sure! What is this questionnaire that you speak of?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 20, 2015)

I was travelling with my sister's family for Thanksgiving one year ... she HAD to go to the annual "in-laws" 7 night vacation ... insisted I come so she would have a buddy verses the in-laws and the men's golf game with 3 young children.

The father-in-law asked for my opinion for an upgrade (I know now that means "sales presentation") ... They got him for $16,000 for moving a couple of deeds around .. he rescinded later .. On the LONG drive back with my sister ... in back of the van ... kept thinking, there had to be a cheap option ... and on the web ... where do people buy & sell used stuff cheap ... then it hit me after 150+ miles on the road ... eBay.

Hundreds of USED timeshares ... cheap as a $1. Then I found other TS sites .. but TUG is my favorite spot for learning.

And there are very few couples where BOTH are involved TUG ... or even booking and planning TS stays. Yes, the other partner might say, Hawaii is where I want to vacation ... in February for September .... they usually don't understand, that request is a year too late for a GREAT plan to happen. But if totally flexible and your airfares to Hawaii from your area are lower than most.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 20, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> I didn't mean to scare you Jim! I have no plan of buying right away. For sure I will stick around and learn. I did crash and (almost) burned the first time I tried TS.
> 
> I have told my husband about this forum and what I have learned so far. I said that I will research and figure out what's the best for us right now and to figure out how to get our vacations (and maybe when we are ready, own a TS) at a relatively lower price. He looked so lost when I told him about the situation and that it looked like I was depriving him of all the vacations during his lifetime.
> 
> The letter will be faxed and sent out tom for sure! What is this questionnaire that you speak of?



Jim gave you the link: 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208742 
When you click on the link above this line, it will take you to a thread on this forum (TUG). Read the first post. It is a series of questions that you can answer to help the members of this board give you some (educated) advice. It's easy: just click the link above and hit the "quote" button at the bottom of the first post. Then, a box will pop-up will the questions in it. Just answer each question as honestly as possible. when you're done, just click the "submit reply " button under the box. Your post will then be moved to a 'new thread' where people can help you find what is right for you.

A few things to expect/consider when you complete the questionnaire:

Answering the $$$ questions honestly is important--People buy for $1 and $35k--overspending won't necessarily improve your vacation experience
You will get a lot of replies. People like to help. Don't be overwhelmed.
Depending on your answers, you may get some very strong/biased advice.
It is not unusual for people to have 'back and forth' discussions about your answers--you won't necessarily understand it all. That's normal.
If you don't understand peoples advice...ask questions by 'quoting' the post
There are several 'stickys' or 'faqs' that contain basic TS advice in the "New to Timesharing? Look Here!" section. suggest you read these first.
You don't need to be an expert in timeshares to own or enjoy them...
No rush. Take your time. Don't Ebay something and regret it later.

that's it for my advice...oh, one more thing:
If you're concerned about a vacation next year or 2 years away, many here can steer you to a great rental that might cost no more than it would if you owned the timeshare--without the purchase price. So, if you want to go visit, consider getting some advice on a good rental to start.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 20, 2015)

Here is a list of rescission times, state by state.  It appears you have seven days but do not delay.

http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclope...ights-special-protections-50-state-chart.html


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 20, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Jim gave you the link:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208742
> When you click on the link above this line, it will take you to a thread on this forum (TUG). Read the first post. It is a series of questions that you can answer to help the members of this board give you some (educated) advice. It's easy: just click the link above and hit the "quote" button at the bottom of the first post. Then, a box will pop-up will the questions in it. Just answer each question as honestly as possible. when you're done, just click the "submit reply " button under the box. Your post will then be moved to a 'new thread' where people can help you find what is right for you.
> 
> ...


I actuallt started with "Timeshare Basics" or what is timeshare, in one of the forums. I wanted to make sure what I know as of now is correct and accurate. Is there a specific forums for newbie questions? I did not want to post incorrectly. 

I am waiting for the post office to open. I have sent the fax to them already. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 20, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> And if you don't mind posting the contract amount, TUG's owner keeps a tally of the total money victims have saved finding his site in time to rescind.
> 
> Also know that there are a LOT of options besides Welk.  Welk is very limited in the number of resorts within its system.  Spend lots of time here learning about the different systems and what locations they have, and how to use them, then find a resale that fits your need.


Hi! TUG really has a lot of info and I quickly realized how little I knew when I thought I knew enough. Silly me! 

I don't mind posting the cost at all, since I won't be paying it anymore! Haha. The purchase price alone was $13495. That's without the closing, etc.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 20, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> Thank you so much for the tip! I followed what you said and I saw it at the very end, the last paragraph. It says I can also do it by fax. But I will follow everyone's advice and send a certified mail as well.
> 
> Do I just say this:
> 
> ...



Hi Momwantsavacation,

If you haven't sent your rescission letter yet, I would suggest adding the Contract Number to your first sentence (e.g., We exercise our Right of Rescision to cancel Contract #xxxxxx as of...)  That contract number is probably on the first page of your documents.


Richard


----------



## taterhed (Aug 20, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> I actuallt started with "Timeshare Basics" or what is timeshare, in one of the forums. I wanted to make sure what I know as of now is correct and accurate. Is there a specific forums for newbie questions? I did not want to post incorrectly.
> 
> I am waiting for the post office to open. I have sent the fax to them already.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Not to rush you...

When you're ready, complete the questions referenced in the post and people will respond. That will be your own personal 'newbie needs help with what to buy..." thread. On that thread, you will be King er...Queen (Prime Minister if you prefer) and can so or ask whatever you want. No one will give you grief for asking questions. They may suggest reading some of the stickies as you go along...especially if you start leaning one way or the other. Each resort system has it's own thread section and has stickies specific to that system. There are also comparison pages for the major 'hotel systems' on the main TUG portal here:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/tug_timeshare_advice.shtml

This should be a good source of general info to start. You'll find that the questions post referenced above will help you to avoid running down a path that's not necessarily right for you and possibly getting disappointed before you start. As the common joke goes... "everybody wants a 5 star timeshare, in Hawaii, Oceanfront, in peak season, with low annual frees and low initial purchase cost. Oh, and I should be able to reserve the week I want at any time." You get the drift of the joke.

I think timeshares are a great way to spend time with family and friends in a comfortable and affordable resort. I much prefer a kitchen and (at least) 1 bedroom over the nicest hotel. I hope you find your own personal favorites....


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 20, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Momwantsavacation,
> 
> If you haven't sent your rescission letter yet, I would suggest adding the Contract Number to your first sentence (e.g., We exercise our Right of Rescision to cancel Contract #xxxxxx as of...)  That contract number is probably on the first page of your documents.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard! I did revise the letter last night to include the contract number and the amount I deposited.


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 20, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> Here is a list of rescission times, state by state.  It appears you have seven days but do not delay.
> 
> http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclope...ights-special-protections-50-state-chart.html


I used the same exact link you sent. I did look at how to make a rescission letter as well. It was very helpful. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 20, 2015)

I faxed and sent the letter by certified mail. I guess at this point, it's a waiting game.

My next goal is to tackle that questionnaire. I will post it in a new thread once I am done and for sure, I will have a lot of great people educating me. Thank you so much! This Forum creates so much good Karma.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 20, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> I faxed and sent the letter by certified mail. I guess at this point, it's a waiting game.
> 
> My next goal is to tackle that questionnaire. I will post it in a new thread once I am done and for sure, I will have a lot of great people educating me. Thank you so much! This Forum creates so much good Karma.



Nope.  Just quote the questions and reply. The moderators will move your response and start your thread for you

Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 21, 2015)

*I answered the questionnaire*

Finally answered the questions. Thanks for pointing this out to me, Jim and Rob! After a talk with my husband, Here's what we are thinking:


1) Where do you want your home resort to be? 
- this is a tough one since my husband travels for work and we usually go with him to take our vacations. He goes to Southeast Asia a lot. We do like going to the beach but just a change of scenery each time is good. 
-my husband is meticulous. He wants a comfortable place, meaning up-to-date and well-maintained. He usually prefers a minimum of 3+ stars hotels (He can stay at a La Quinta, as an example). It doesn't matter to him if it's not always on the beach, as long as its accessible to entertainment and food. It only matters if the home resort or trade is a tropical country or Hawaii. He likes the warm waters of the Pacific.

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
-most likely trade due to our exploratory nature. But once we found a place that we like, we tend to keep going back. (We've stayed at San Diego 3x this year alone!)

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?
-So Cal (preferably San Diego, or one that can accommodate kids fun time).
-Europe (France, Italy, Greece), we haven't been to Europe
-Southeast Asia: Thailand is our Favorite. Philippines is nice too.



4) How many people do you usually travel with?
- usually 3, extended will be 6-8 but that is rare and planned 1-2 years in advance if we do, due to scheduling issues 

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?
- I will be locked in a school schedule by next year but summer break is March until end of May

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?
-yes

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?
-yes

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars?
- minimum of 3+, but 4 is preferred.

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
- within the year: $1500-$3000 comfortably. We can do a bit more but we want to stay in this range

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
- $900-$1000, right now since that was what we initially planned for.

11) Are you a detail oriented planner?
Yes, we are planning for these trips already actually. 


12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?
-yes.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 21, 2015)

Well let me be the first to respond. 
Based on your purchase price and maintenance fees, combined with your location of vacations California and west, I think you are ideally suited for one of three systems: Worldmark, Worldmark Pacific, or maybe Wyndham.
While I can't give you full details on Worldmark Pacific, one of the Worldmarks would be ideally suited for California and the Pacific and Wyndham may also provide access to the same resorts.  Worldmark has many advantages in terms of trading, flexible use, cancellation and low maintenance fees.  I'm off of the computer right now, but I'd be delighted to give you some links to Worldmark owner forum  and explain the system a little better. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 21, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Well let me be the first to respond.
> Based on your purchase price and maintenance fees, combined with your location of vacations California and west, I think you are ideally suited for one of three systems: Worldmark, Worldmark Pacific, or maybe Wyndham.
> While I can't give you full details on Worldmark Pacific, one of the Worldmarks would be ideally suited for California and the Pacific and Wyndham may also provide access to the same resorts.  Worldmark has many advantages in terms of trading, flexible use, cancellation and low maintenance fees.  I'm off of the computer right now, but I'd be delighted to give you some links to Worldmark owner forum  and explain the system a little better.
> 
> ...



From what I've read on TUG, it seems like Worldmark would make for some strong trades into Europe, too.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2015)

MWAV, you don't say where you live, but I'm assuming it's in the West somewhere. If so, judging on my own feelings, you could do worse than Worldmark. Nice resorts- far better than La Quinta. You won't find them on eBay for a buck or so, so they hold some value. There is an active group, wmowners (on Yahoo groups, I think). Resales are available. My crystal ball rolled out of the truck and cracked to smithereens, but the last thing I saw clearly in it was "Hey dummy, why didn't you buy Worldmark instead of these other losers?"

Worth looking into anyway.

Best!

Jim


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 21, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> MWAV, you don't say where you live, but I'm assuming it's in the West somewhere. If so, judging on my own feelings, you could do worse than Worldmark. Nice resorts- far better than La Quinta. You won't find them on eBay for a buck or so, so they hold some value. There is an active group, wmowners (on Yahoo groups, I think). Resales are available. My crystal ball rolled out of the truck and cracked to smithereens, but the last thing I saw clearly in it was "Hey dummy, why didn't you buy Worldmark instead of these other losers?"
> 
> Worth looking into anyway.
> 
> ...



If you veterans have thought of owning Worldmark, then it must be good. I would appreciate the links very much! 

I do live in California right now. Do you think that they'll have enough in the Pacific/Asia region? He's thinking of staying there for a bit, I am thinking 3-5 years.

Avry


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 21, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Well let me be the first to respond.
> Based on your purchase price and maintenance fees, combined with your location of vacations California and west, I think you are ideally suited for one of three systems: Worldmark, Worldmark Pacific, or maybe Wyndham.
> While I can't give you full details on Worldmark Pacific, one of the Worldmarks would be ideally suited for California and the Pacific and Wyndham may also provide access to the same resorts.  Worldmark has many advantages in terms of trading, flexible use, cancellation and low maintenance fees.  I'm off of the computer right now, but I'd be delighted to give you some links to Worldmark owner forum  and explain the system a little better.
> 
> ...



So they are all separate entities? Or I can trade amongst those three if ever? Send the link when your able. These are all good info and I can refine my research faster.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2015)

Worldmark is a subdivision of Wyndham. My understanding is that there is some sharing of resort's, but not all Worldmark members can use all Wyndhams, and vice versa. There is lots of info in the Worldmark subgroup  of Wyndham in the resort system area. Look in the TUG forums main menu. Here is a link to some Worldmark info: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59141 click the link to go there.

They have lots of great resort's, many in the West, and they exchange worldwide very well. I don't know that you can get a really usable number of their points- that is prime summer season you will  need for your family and hold annual MF to what you want to spend. But since you  didn't give Welk a bundle, you have more to spend 

Jiim


----------



## taterhed (Aug 22, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> So they are all separate entities? Or I can trade amongst those three if ever? Send the link when your able. These are all good info and I can refine my research faster.




Needed to do a bit of research.  I own WM (or will this week!) but haven't dug thru the Pacific bit yet.



"Worldmark, The Club" (WM) is a resort system owned by the owners and managed by Wyndham.  I'm botching this, so I'm sure I'll be corrected.  See the WMowners site for the true definition.  The original Trendwest group split into Worldmark and Worldmark Pacific back in 06 or 07.  The history is on the website.  Any resale propertys pourchased after that time can NOT book directly into WM pacific (from WM) or vice versa.  But, there are other ways.
You can buy WM and exchange for WM Pacific via RCI and II.  Not sure how tough that is, but I've seen them on the exchanges (including other exchanges).
You can buy WM Pacific and WM.  Book Pacific with one and US with the other.  They are flexible, affordable, easy to buy, easy to sell, low MF's.  The basically trade at a fairly stable rate right now.
You could ask another pre 2007 WM owner (or any owner with WM Pacific priviledges) to book you a reservation and pay them back with your points.  Some would like US points.  Very helpful group.  Like a rental.  You can rent WM you book (not exchange) so it's legal.
WM and WM Pacific are both point systems.  You buy points and reserve what you need.  You use housekeeping tokens (credits) for each rental.  You get 1 per 10k of points.  You pay for any others (about $70 on avg).  You can borrow, bank, rent (in or out) or buy and combine additional points.  It's uber flexible.  Cancellations are easy and very flexible.  There are discount times, rental times, etc.... Lots of 'special deals.'  7000 or 10000 is a good sized account.  10k account is around $781 annual MF.
There are two primary forums that deal with WM.  There is a WM section here on TUG.  Links below.
Not sure about cost of WM Pacific points.  Maybe .60-$1.50 a points?  Could be AUD I was seeing too--they are cheaper.
WM points currently sell at about .40 cents a point plus $299 transfer fee--for a 'fully loaded' account.  eg, 10,000 points is around $4000 plus $299 closing. (resale)  This should come with 10k banked points, 10k current points and 10k available to borrow from next year.  You get new annual points every year (10k in this example) on your anniversary (runs with contract).  Rental points are around .65c a point.  Housekeeping tokens (HKT's) run around $75.  Some special rentals from WM have HK included.  The catalog of resorts is also linked below.  Only WM usa resorts--not Wyndam or WM pacific.  You can joint RCI or II and deposit points (figuratively speeking) to get an exchange week.  You choose how large.  The fees for the membership (RCI or II) and exchanges (and HKT) are paid by you.  You can get some amazing exchanges for not much.  Exchanges inside 59 days (II) or 45 days (RCI) are 4000 credits.
Links:
WM owners

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/index.php?sid=d73758e79ded0b461bf85369910d79bb


TUG WM forum
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59141


WM info forum:
http://www.wmtsinfo.com/


Pacific resort guide
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...JsqIfuS3sEh4j7H2g&sig2=71AwfYEzTBNhUgVvsbIbVg

US resort guide (see Blue Worldmark resort pins only--not Wyndham and not Austrailia/NZ  Fiji is Worldmark and included and Hawaii too)


https://www.myclubwyndham.com/ffrweb/pdfs/cw_wyndham_club_pass_supplement.pdf


There are several 'experts' here on TUG.  if you have questions, read the faqs and post your questions in the WM forum or on the TUG wm section.


Good luck.


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 22, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Needed to do a bit of research.  I own WM (or will this week!) but haven't dug thru the Pacific bit yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction! I will read through these and for sure I will have specific questions by tom.

You also mentioned II and I know of if bec. Of my Welk experience. How reliable is it for you to get a good exchange? I looked at the WM resorts online and they didn't have Thailand listed. I was already thinking if I can sometimes exchange it to stay there. I saw a couple of great resorts there, too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 22, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction! I will read through these and for sure I will have specific questions by tom.
> 
> You also mentioned II and I know of if bec. Of my Welk experience. How reliable is it for you to get a good exchange? I looked at the WM resorts online and they didn't have Thailand listed. I was already thinking if I can sometimes exchange it to stay there. I saw a couple of great resorts there, too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



The general consensus is that RCI has more inventory, II has more quality.  Based on your questionnaire, I would think that you would be happy with the kind of resorts (Starwood, Marriott, for example) you can trade into using II.


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 22, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Worldmark is a subdivision of Wyndham. My understanding is that there is some sharing of resort's, but not all Worldmark members can use all Wyndhams, and vice versa. There is lots of info in the Worldmark subgroup  of Wyndham in the resort system area. Look in the TUG forums main menu. Here is a link to some Worldmark info: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59141 click the link to go there.
> 
> They have lots of great resort's, many in the West, and they exchange worldwide very well. I don't know that you can get a really usable number of their points- that is prime summer season you will  need for your family and hold annual MF to what you want to spend. But since you  didn't give Welk a bundle, you have more to spend
> 
> Jiim


I am so glad that I really didn't give them any at all! It seems that they do have a lot of resorts in the West and WM pacific has a lot of destination that we'll be interested in, like Indonesia and Australia. I would look in further for the Europe part after I read the forums. 

If you ask my husband to book hotels, he'll automatically look for the nicest one, meaning luxury (as a comparison: he'll is Marriott or Angsana in Phuket and Fairmont/Omni here in the US vs my budget-friendly La Quinta) . His wallet cannot always take it though, plus, I'm still around. 

I know you mentioned that WM is pretty stable, was that in the last 5 years or so?  Did it go up in price or stayed the same in terms of sale price over the years?

I will have to look at the point system and all that as well. As I am for sure that my husband will ask me about a resort close or right at the beach at least every 2 years, which will fall most likely in summer or March-May. He wants his beer and lounge chair "me time" while staring at the ocean. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Aug 22, 2015)

I just did a quick check of DAE exchange and platinum exchange and found tons of inventory in Australia Bali and Thailand.  Sfx too. All those exchanges except certain Worldmark resorts for deposit. In fact, I think you can rent some of those directly from the website take a look at DAE and  SFX and platinum as well 

Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 22, 2015)

taterhed said:


> I just did a quick check of DAE exchange and platinum exchange and found tons of inventory in Australia Bali and Thailand.  Sfx too. All those exchanges except certain Worldmark resorts for deposit. In fact, I think you can rent some of those directly from the website take a look at DAE and  SFX and platinum as well
> 
> Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity


What is a DAE and SFX? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 22, 2015)

DAE (Dial an Exchange) and SFX are smaller exchange companies that sometimes give a better value/experience than RCI or II.  I haven't used either of them but they are all some TUG folks use. Others I'm aware of are HTSE (Hawaii Timeshare Exchange) and TPI (Trading Places International).


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 22, 2015)

puppymommo said:


> DAE (Dial an Exchange) and SFX are smaller exchange companies that sometimes give a better value/experience than RCI or II.  I haven't used either of them but they are all some TUG folks use. Others I'm aware of are HTSE (Hawaii Timeshare Exchange) and TPI (Trading Places International).


Wow. That's another new info. Are all of these member only exchange programs? I know RCI and II are both like that. 

Which one are the most "valuable" do you think?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 22, 2015)

puppymommo said:


> DAE (Dial an Exchange) and SFX are smaller exchange companies that sometimes give a better value/experience than RCI or II.  I haven't used either of them but they are all some TUG folks use. Others I'm aware of are HTSE (Hawaii Timeshare Exchange) and TPI (Trading Places International).


Puppymommo: Wow, that's another new info. Are all of these member only exchange programs? I know RCI and II are both like that. 

Which one are the most "valuable" do you think?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok, so I read up on a newbie thread and illuminated a couple of things:

- a minimum of 80% of people agree that WM keeps its value. 

-they have multiple programs that I can use to "extend" my vacations. (Husband was asking if there is a TS that can possibly extend without buying more points which will increase our MF as well)

-WM can be used by me or guests. Awesome feature. Does it only extend to certain resorts?

- minimum of 5000 points are better value to start.

Still reading... let me know if I missed an important point so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 22, 2015)

DAE is free to join and anyone, even non-members can check their inventory.

http://www.daelive.com/


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Csxjohn!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Aug 22, 2015)

OK.  Two things:  

1.  slow down.  Nothing is going anywhere and the values are not skyrocketing right now.  Some TS purchases are like crab traps:  once you get in, you can't get out.  You have a tight budget.  You'll need to make sure you make good choices....the first time.
2.  There are several ways to enjoy the use of timeshares:


Own it and use it (close to home, easy for short planning and easy for long planning, flexible, no surprises and affordable)
Own it and trade it (good for short notice, not so good for long-range and school calendars, unpredictable, lots of suspense, more expensive, can go unused due to 'hard to use' factor)
Rent it for the maintenance fee (cheaper than owning, you know what you get, easier to plan ??, lots of choices, some suspense, flexible, long/short planning etc...)  Since you've said 'Thailand' a number of times, I'll point out that tourism to Thai has a black-eye right now...rentals should be plentiful and dirt-cheap for quite a while.  If you look, you could probably rent anything (Marriott included) for fire-sale prices.  Many are asking how to refund reservations due to the terror/political climate there.
My suggestion to you was Worldmark.  Easy to own (near home), affordable and flexible etc... Easy to trade in any exchange and trades well--for any destination that can be found on the exchanges.  Can be rented, swapped or gifted/guested.  Covers all the points above.  NOT a trap, easy to buy, easy to sell, easy to rent unused points.

You might, however, consider just renting some units from the exchanges previously mentioned:: SFX, TPI, DAE, Platinum.  These companies (all, I think) allow anyone to join and not only exchange properties, but also rent unfilled weeks.  Some have membership fees, some do not.  Generally, if you join the preferred membership, you get more value for your money.  Not too expensive to join them--especially when they have membership drives.  So, you could easily rent a unit in Thailand for cash with no up-front outlay.  Later, if you get a timeshare (WM or ???) you could exchange the timeshare for one in (Thailand) your choice of destinations and, depending on the quality of your exchange, possibly get 2 for 1 (2 weeks) or even 3 for 1 exchange time--especially to some of the less-demanded resorts across the pacific rim and Thailand.  This type of strategy would take time, planning, research and practice.  Not something you can buy, but something you learn.  

I've included the links to the exchanges below...you might take a look and see if there is something you could rent to get the 'mom needs a vacation' bug out of your system now, today.  Then, you can take your time for future vaca.  I will say, these purchase things take time (month or two at least) and that can be frustrating when you're trying to book next month or next year--and it's rapidly approaching.   Finally, many of the secondary exchanges (like SFX etc...) work on a 'request' system.  You call them, tell them what you want and when and they'll try to find it for you.  Many report success with this system for lesser traded properties.  You might just call them and chat.  


SFX
http://www.sfxresorts.com/resort-directory/pacific-rim/thailand/
TPI
http://www.tradingplaces.com/exchange/about-tpi-exchange
DAE
http://www.daelive.com/search/bonusrental.aspx
Plat
https://booking.platinuminterchange.com/crs/Hotweeks.aspx?Step=1


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 22, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> Ok, so I read up on a newbie thread ..<snip>
> Still reading...* let me know if I missed an important point so far*
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



CHILL ... members here seriously suggest at LEAST 6 months of studying, reading, asking, visiting (renting or taking a tour) ... before YOU BUY ANYTHING. This is a lifestyle product which has to be used for YEARS after you buy it. 

Ever brought a car and see the more perfect car (color) 6 months later? Timeshares are NOT easy to get rid of nor functional the same. If you buy a resort in Williamsburg, YOU might hate it even though on paper and via pictures was "so cute", best location, so full of golf courses & outlet malls, has an indoor pool, tennis, water parks in area, etc. Or the exchange company changes next year. Or a hundred other things happen.

I know ... I brought for what I thought was all the RIGHT reasons until I opened the door on my first stay .... the entire UNIT was PINK ... the kitchen cabinets, the walls color, the appliances, the tub & toilets ... the furniture was a plastic flowers with dark blues, greens, and pink flowers. I was sobbing with tears 3 feet inside the door to the unit ... one of my sister's just kept saying, "it looks really clean" while the other 2 guests of mine where speechless and jaws & eyes wide open.


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 22, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> CHILL ... members here seriously suggest at LEAST 6 months of studying, reading, asking, visiting (renting or taking a tour) ... before YOU BUY ANYTHING. This is a lifestyle product which has to be used for YEARS after you buy it.
> 
> Ever brought a car and see the more perfect car (color) 6 months later? Timeshares are NOT easy to get rid of nor functional the same. If you buy a resort in Williamsburg, YOU might hate it even though on paper and via pictures was "so cute", best location, so full of golf courses & outlet malls, has an indoor pool, tennis, water parks in area, etc. Or the exchange company changes next year. Or a hundred other things happen.
> 
> I know ... I brought for what I thought was all the RIGHT reasons until I opened the door on my first stay .... the entire UNIT was PINK ... the kitchen cabinets, the walls color, the appliances, the tub & toilets ... the furniture was a plastic flowers with dark blues, greens, and pink flowers. I was sobbing with tears 3 feet inside the door to the unit ... one of my sister's just kept saying, "it looks really clean" while the other 2 guests of mine where speechless and jaws & eyes wide open.


Thanks Vacationhopeful. That is not what I want to happen for sure. Pink is my least favorite color.

I just want to have the most urgent questions that my husband has answered at this point which is why I sound like I am rushing. Thailand and Hawaii is definitely in his mind which is why I keep repeating it. I wanted to know if it's even worth anything outside the US and if the trading power "matches up" so to speak. 

I am definitely not rushing since I have not even gotten the deposit back. No money to spend at all. So I have time on my hands until I do.  I just immediately post the thoughts as I read along so if I misunderstood, you wonderful people can tell me before I start confusing myself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## momwantsavacation (Aug 22, 2015)

taterhed said:


> OK.  Two things:
> 
> 1.  slow down.  Nothing is going anywhere and the values are not skyrocketing right now.  Some TS purchases are like crab traps:  once you get in, you can't get out.  You have a tight budget.  You'll need to make sure you make good choices....the first time.
> 2.  There are several ways to enjoy the use of timeshares:
> ...



I guess I was posting haphazardly that everyone is thinking I am rushing through this. I try to read along the posts that you have referred me to and start asking questions. I try to get them all out before I forget them, so that's probably why I sound so rushed. 

You mentioned renting, I saw it here on TUG marketplace as well. It seemed to be pretty expensive. I will look at the others you have mentioned so I can make a comparison.

I also read in the forum that WM is more in the west and Wyndham is in the East coast and that they are separate entities but in the same company umbrella?

 I was also trying to find what are the points mean? Does 5,000 points mean a week how much does it vary during the high and low season? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Aug 22, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> I know ... I brought for what I thought was all the RIGHT reasons until I opened the door on my first stay .... the entire UNIT was PINK ... the kitchen cabinets, the walls color, the appliances, the tub & toilets ... the furniture was a plastic flowers with dark blues, greens, and pink flowers. I was sobbing with tears 3 feet inside the door to the unit ... one of my sister's just kept saying, "it looks really clean" while the other 2 guests of mine where speechless and jaws & eyes wide open.




That's a funny story.... now.   ROFL


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 22, 2015)

taterhed said:


> That's a funny story.... now.   ROFL



Wasn't funny when you are living it. 

Found out the next morning from an elderly couple that the resort was being redone. An unit on the upper floor was set up as the sample - sister & I were amazed it was the same resort ... AND I took no pictures. AND the special $1500 assessment was already PAID.

But I did learn another lesson. An onsite visit tells you a lot MORE than an eBay ad.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 22, 2015)

momwantsavacation said:


> I guess I was posting haphazardly that everyone is thinking I am rushing through this. I try to read along the posts that you have referred me to and start asking questions. I try to get them all out before I forget them, so that's probably why I sound so rushed.
> 
> You mentioned renting, I saw it here on TUG marketplace as well. It seemed to be pretty expensive. I will look at the others you have mentioned so I can make a comparison.
> 
> ...



5000 points is the minimum account with WM.  Accounts are billed annual MF's by the amount of points you own. The scale increments for every 2500 points.  So, 5000-7500 is $XXX, 7500-10000 is $XXX, 10000-12500 is $XXXX.  Good account sizes are 5000, 7000, 10000.  There are sizes in between, but you pay more MF's for less points.

All resorts are different points and have different seasons.  See the guide here:  http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/worldmark_directory1415/#/0

Generally, studios are around 4-6k, 1br 6-8k, 2br 6-10K, etc...
There are different levels of rooms as well (some with hot tubs, fireplaces etc...).    5k accounts are a bit rare.  You can rent all the points you want, but 10k seems to be a good sized account.  7000 would work, but they seem to run a premium.  Specials (Monday madness and others) rent you units for cash at 7c a point.  Lots and lots of details about it.

Anything last minute or on special can be quite cheap.  You can go to the owners website (official) and see some of the offers. 

Ask all the questions you want, just don't get overwhelmed.

BTW, if you looked at the rentals on DAE or TPI (???) for Thailand, I thought they were pretty doggone cheap.  Hawaii, of course, is never cheap.


----------



## momwantsavacation (Sep 8, 2015)

I got the refund back! Thank you guys for all your help! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 9, 2015)

MWAV - 

Congrats on the refund!  When I saw your requirements I immediately thought WM as well.  From the posts about them I've seen here I think they fit your needs to a 'T'.

I also agree with the other posters - take your time.  Read the posts here, and other timeshare forums.  Watch the ebay auctions to get an idea of other options and what they might cost/benefit you.  Look at the timeshares for sale here too.  When you find a resort/club that looks interesting google it and read EVERY article that comes up.  Read the horror stories and put yourself in their shoes.  Don't forget to factor your travel costs into the total expense when comparing different options too.  And figure your maintenance fees will probably go up a few percentage points each year.  You may also have 'special assessments' for repairs.  I'm told the timeshares in Hawaii have recurring building maintenance due to normal weather damage (someone tell me if I'm wrong - I don't own in Hawaii) that usually results in a special assessment for the owners.

For your next vacation I'd suggest you try using one of the 'last minute' bargains available on places like Trading Places (they call theirs 'Hot Deals' and you don't pay a fee).  You can get an excellent price at good resorts.  It will give you an idea of what timesharing is like.  If you can't wait to book until the last minute, then check here for a rental in the resort/area you'd like.

When you think you've found something that makes for a good fit for your family - post here and ask what others think.  We're a pretty honest and often times blunt group!

I have to give my obligatory 'Don't discount Mexico' blurb.  Yes, TUG naysayers, I know they primarily vacation in Summer and it's DARNED hot in Mexico then.  However, Puerto Vallarta is beautiful.  Mazatlan has a whole big city to explore.  Cabo has golfing and fishing.  Cancun has wonderful beaches.  There is culture and history and people who speak a different language - in the country right at our southern border.  And I'm not saying they should have their home resort in Mexico, just that they shouldn't count Mexico out when trading.


----------

